# It's been a while... (1 Viewer)



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 11, 2010)

So it's been quite a while since I've been to the lovely green woods. I've visited a couple of times and have taken a few short strolls, admiring the new scenery. It looks like we have a lot of fresh, new trails around here. Since it's summer now, I figure I should spare some time to spend in the forest and explore all the new trails, as well as get caught up with all the old critters. I might even share my nuts and acorns. 

Not much has been going on with me. School's out, for which I am grateful. I took the SAT and got some pretty decent scores. I've been looking at some colleges and am very interested in Western Washington U. Writing wise, I haven't been doing much other than writing my book. I'm roughly 30% through, and I think I have a good chance of finishing or being close to finished by the end of my senior year. As for the Iraq trip I was supposed to go on this summer, I decided not to go, the reason being the temperature over there is nearly a constant 120 degrees F. 

So that's what's going on with this little critter. How is everyone doing here?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 11, 2010)

Good luck with those two undertakings.
What draws you to Bellingham?  (Or all places?)


----------



## Brendan M (Jul 11, 2010)

Who the hell are you?


----------



## KangTheMad (Jul 11, 2010)

Dream!!! *hugs* Welcome back


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lin, I'm drawn to the small school and population at Western. It's a lot less huge and complicated than the UW campus. It's also a very good school with lots of opportunities.

Brendan, I'm going to kick your butt. I'm the monster that's been hiding in your closet. Don't act like you don't know me. 

Kang, it's nice to talk to you again! Hopefully there will be no more need for the welcome back hugs.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, it's been awhile. Congrats on your good SAT scores.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome back Dream, Nice to see all of us rejoining the folley.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Ilasir. MeeQ, it's nice to hear from you.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 12, 2010)

Tis much more dandy for me to see your proverbial face back here my dear. I hope you do decide to stay at out tea-party for a while?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not too fond of tea-parties, or tea for that matter, but I will of course make an exception for you, my dear.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 12, 2010)

Good to see enthusiasm still lives!

How is life for you? A question i still ponder for myself.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

Life is a myriad of things for me of late. Confusing, dramatic, monotonous, tantalizing, cruel. There's really no one word for it. How is life for you, dear friend?

By the by, I must say I find your avatar most intriguing...


----------



## caelum (Jul 12, 2010)

Dreamworx95 said:


> By the by,


 What the crap, Dreamworx, this isn't a Jane Austin novel.  Just kidding.  Yeah, this green beast of a site is chugging along.  They fixed the google penalty (iirc) so we're getting lots of new people.  More recruits for the cause.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

Haha, I don't talk this formally all the time. Some people just bring it out in me. 

I thought the site was fine before, aside from all the double, triple, quadruple postings. It's definitely a lot more refined now, though. I still need to check out all the new stuff they have, but for now I'm trying to catch up with what's going on with everybody.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 12, 2010)

And what pray tell makes my avatar tantalizing for you?


----------



## Sigg (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 12, 2010)

Heya, I was just thinking of you a day or two ago. Wondering where you'd been. Good to see you kicking.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey sigg. It's good to hear from you.

Eluixa, it's good to see you're still alive, too.


----------



## caelum (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a sweet shot of Midna, Dream.  <-----Zelda fan.  I sported a Fierce Deity Link av a few months back (from Majora's Mask on N64).  Don't have as much time for games anymore but I still make a point of checking out the latest Zelda/Mario games.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm a huge Zelda fan as well. You know, the picture actually had a shot of Midna's butt on it, but I edited it off so it just showed the top half of her body. Thanks for noticing, haha. I didn't think anyone would realize who it was. I'm trying to go for a whole sci-fi/fantasy girls theme with my avatars. I had Queen Amidala as my av last time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to see you back Dream, was beginning to miss the unusual stories you told about boys that liked to touch themselves during lessons.

No, but seriously, glad all is well and that the book's coming along.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 13, 2010)

Haha, hey Tom. It's good to hear from you again.


----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2010)

Welcome back Dream. Congrats on your good scores. And good luck with choosing a college. Don't worry, you can change your mind later.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kat, thanks for the advice. Pretty sure I have a good shot of getting into that school. If not, oh well.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice to see you back!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Crazy top! How are you doing these days?


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 14, 2010)

Queen Amidala was much more mysterious and suitable to the persona I could only imagine was you, but the choice is yours.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jul 14, 2010)

I really loved that Queen Amidala pic, and I definitely thought it was a perfect representation of my persona. Don't worry, I'm most likely going to put it up again.


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm good... just hanging around waiting for school to break up for summer! 

yourself?


----------

